# Winch strap---pull from top or bottom?



## Fishrman (Sep 15, 2017)

I just purchased a new winch and think I am really going to like it. It is a Fulton F2, rated 2000 lbs for my 18 foot BassTracker. At any rate, I have always had my strap on the top side of the winch going under the roller. The hook actually touches the front rubber bow bumper this way and in looking at it, I am wondering if, now that I have it all mounted on, I would have been better off putting the strap on so it rolls up from the bottom of the winch instead. I think this would make it so the hook is, perhaps, easier to hook up and maybe not wear on the rubber as well. I am going to try to add a couple photos so you can get an idea what I am trying to say. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gatorglenn (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes on that model, I would put it on the bottom 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 15, 2017)

Bottom.


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 15, 2017)

OK, that's two votes for the bottom and I tend to agree with you! Now, how do I get it on the bottom?


----------



## gatorglenn (Sep 15, 2017)

You are going to have to go fishing lol. At least that the fun way to do this. UnReel the whole strap at the end reel it the other way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 16, 2017)

Most will say under for two reasons. One is the stress from the load will be closer to the mounting bolts. The other reason is that some winches only wind in one way and those are from the bottom. On a light boat I wind them both ways and find the direction that pulls the bow eye most securely to the V block or bow roller. Your winch can be wound in the direction that works best for you. That's a snazzy winch you have! The manual for it shows how to change it to wind it in either direction. https://www.fultonperformance.com/support/installation/NFW20000301.pdf


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 16, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> You are going to have to go fishing lol. At least that the fun way to do this. UnReel the whole strap at the end reel it the other way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmmm, wasn't sure the gears would engage going the opposite direction? Obviously, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 16, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Most will say under for two reasons. One is the stress from the load will be closer to the mounting bolts. The other reason is that some winches only wind in one way and those are from the bottom. On a light boat I wind them both ways and find the direction that pulls the bow eye most securely to the V block or bow roller. Your winch can be wound in the direction that works best for you. That's a snazzy winch you have! The manual for it shows how to change it to wind it in either direction. https://www.fultonperformance.com/support/installation/NFW20000301.pdf


Yes, I see that in my manual but it appears to me the winch is mounted so the handle is on the right side for the under position and I would prefer it on the right? I just need to go look at it again, I think!


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 17, 2017)

Well, I got it on the bottom side now. Now, the question will be whether I can get used to turning the handle the opposite direction or not after so many years of turning the other way. Thanks for the help!


----------



## sokyfishing (Sep 18, 2017)

Fishrman said:


> Well, I got it on the bottom side now. Now, the question will be whether I can get used to turning the handle the opposite direction or not after so many years of turning the other way. Thanks for the help!


I'd follow Gatorglenn's advice and go fishing a lot. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------

